# Isla Mujeres



## joanwalker (Aug 19, 2018)

I want to live in Isla. I am returning to Isla for a month this November, planning on moving permanently to Isla, as soon as I finish my paperwork for my resident card and find an apartment. Any recommendations on how to go about finding an apartment? I have been perusing the Isla Mujeres Long and Short Term on Facebook. Any other ideas on finding a nice place. Appreciated.


----------

